# Calling California Experts



## Dori (Dec 4, 2005)

We are driving from Las Vegas to Escondido in April for an exchange into Lawrence Welk.  We have plenty of time and thought we might stop along the way.  Are there any sights/places we should consider ? We thought maybe we would spend a night in Barstow or someplace near there. I know that it is only about a six hour drive from LV to Escondido, but we would like to see some of the sights enroute..

This will be our first trip to California.

TIA

Dori


----------



## Luanne (Dec 4, 2005)

I just did a mapquest check and it looks like the drive from Las Vegas to Escondido is only 4 1/2 hours.  Personally, there isn't anyplace I'd be tempted to stop.  As I recall, there isn't much in Barstow.


----------



## calgal (Dec 4, 2005)

I used to live in Barstow. Nope, nothing there.


----------



## isisdave (Dec 4, 2005)

Luanne said:
			
		

> I just did a mapquest check and it looks like the drive from Las Vegas to Escondido is only 4 1/2 hours.  Personally, there isn't anyplace I'd be tempted to stop.  As I recall, there isn't much in Barstow.



Well, harumph, Luanne.  We residents of the Temecula Valley are incensed  !! We live in a nice place here!! [Residents of Barstow are on their own here. Although there is a ghost town -- Calico -- nearby.]

First of all, the time it will take depends on when you are doing this drive.  If it is anytime Sunday after 10am, it will definitely take six hours or more via I-15 as half of LA returns from Vegas.  At other times, it might be as little as 4.5, but could still be six.

You can detour through Joshua Tree and stay in Palm Springs or another desert community overnight if you like, continuing down route 371 (I think) and then 79S through Temecula. Stop at a winery or two or three. Many are open weekdays, and about 15 on weekends. If you have any money left, the Pechanga casino is the largest and some say nicest in southern California. My neighbor John Cummings will likely expand on casino possibilities.

If you'd rather, you can stay on I-15.  There's a factory outlet at Barstow and huge mall at Ontario if you like that sort of thing. Coming down past Corona, you can check out the Glen Ivy spa, or the nearby Glen Eden sun club, where you maximize your sun exposure by ... oh, you get the idea. Stop at Tom's Farm in Temescal Canyon for a snack and fresh produce. Google will direct you to information on any of these.

If you want to see Murrieta's old town, we'll be happy to show you our grain elevator ... or visit the Santa Rosa Nature Reserve. Temecula's old town has been restored and is full of shops in the style of the late 19th century. And you can get to the wineries and Pechanga from this direction too. There are a few nice B&B's, but now you're about fifteen miles north of the Welk resort.  Hope to see you in April!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 4, 2005)

Dori said:
			
		

> We are driving from Las Vegas to Escondido in April for an exchange into Lawrence Welk.  We have plenty of time and thought we might stop along the way.  Are there any sights/places we should consider ? We thought maybe we would spend a night in Barstow or someplace near there. I know that it is only about a six hour drive from LV to Escondido, but we would like to see some of the sights enroute..
> 
> This will be our first trip to California.
> 
> ...


In April you have a good chance of being able to catch a desert springtime bloom.  I would inquire about where bloom might be occurring, then plan my route accordingly, looking at areas such as the Mojave National Preserve, Joshua Tree National Park, or Anza-Borrego.

Even if there isn't a bloom, some of those areas might be worth visiting.

Note that those options would take you off of I-15.

An option that isn't as indirect would be to exit onto Hwy 18 in Victorville, then take Hwy 18 to Big Bear Lake in the San Bernardino Mtns.  At Big Bear, you could continue on Hwy 18 along the rim of the San Bernardino Mtns (aka, "Rim of the World Highway"). On a clear day you get a lot of great vistas off this route.  Or at Big Bear you could take Hwy 38 out to Mentone and Redlands, also a scenic drive.  With either of these routes, you would then connect to I-215 in San Bernardino, which then rejoins I-15 at Murietta, just north of Escondido.  

Another option is to take a detour to Mt. Palomar as you get near Escondido.


----------



## short (Dec 5, 2005)

*Death Valley*

Death Valley is only a short jog out of your way.  You could probobly leave LV in the morning, drive in the north side, do Scottys Castle then proceed on sightseeing and overnight in Barstow.  I would not go out of my way to stay in Barstow to sightsee but it might be a convienent overnight point as it has lots of Motels.

Also consider driving over to Mammoth Lakes if you like mountains.  They will likely still be skiing but its late season and you will most likely find lots of hotel possiblilites.

Short


----------



## CaliDave (Dec 5, 2005)

I drive that route all the time. I guess it depends on what you're into. 
There is nothing that interests me whatsoever. 
Definitely don't spend the night in Barstow. If you feel like staying the night somewhere, choose Victorville or Ontario. 

Big Bear would be a nice place to stop for the evening, however, It's about an hour each way.. out of your way. 

  If you are leaving Sunday.. either be on the road by 10am, or wait until 8pm.

Since it's your first trip to California. I would drive directly to Escondido and use the extra time to visit San Diego, Orange County or Hollywood


----------



## BevL (Dec 5, 2005)

My only memory of Barstow is that we stayed in a motel there between LA and Vegas and my father and husband were accosted by numerous hookers while walking to the gas station for some Tums!!  I didn't think we were in the seedy part of town, just off the main drag through.

It's definitely not on our "we must get back there" list.

Bev


----------



## Dori (Dec 6, 2005)

Okay, guysm I get the message.  Barstow is out of the picture!  ISISDave, so is the Glen Eden Sun club.  Don't want hubby to get sunburned, you know!!  LOL!

Thanks everyone for your excellent advice.  Back to the drawing board.  I'll have to study those maps again to reroute ourselves in order to take in some of the sights you have so kindly suggested.

Thanks again!

Dori


----------



## mtngal (Dec 6, 2005)

There are some interesting places in the Mojave desert, but they are isolated spots and, while interesting to someone who likes geology, aren't what you would call tourist stops.  In no particular order - Rainbow Basin National Natural Area (near Barstow) has some incredible colors and a famous anticline.  Calico Ghost Town, also near Barstow and kind-of interesting, was originally restored by the guy who set up Knotts Berry Farm (the most tourist-y of the site mentioned).  The Kelso Sand Dunes are one of the few "singing" dunes in the world (near Kelso).  The train depot in Kelso has been restored and re-opened as a visitor center.  I haven't made it out there since it opened, but the building is neat.  Mitchell Caverns is a state park and you have to take a tour - the photos I've seen make it look like a fun cave to visit.  Hole in the Wall looks like it might be interesting to hike around.  Aften Canyon is a pretty slot canyon created by the Mojave River and it's part of the Mojave Road (pioneer trail across the desert) that's still drivable with 4x4.  The post office at Cima is a very old wood building out in the middle of no-where - you'd think you had been transported back into time.

One of these days I'm going to spend a weekend camping and really visiting some of these sites.  Is this a hot tourist spot?  No.  Are there some interesting places to visit if you have some extra time?  Sure!  And in April the wildflowers could be blanketing the desert and it could be very pretty.

I'd probably go out to Death Valley and if Marta Beckett is performing at Death Valley Junction, stay near there, and catch her show.  It's facinating.  Then drive down to Baker, across the Kelbaker Road through Kelso (and stop at the dunes) on the way down to Joshua Tree National Park (there's a road through the park from north to south), then on to Escondito.


----------



## skimble (Dec 7, 2005)

Stop in Temecula for some wine tasting.


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 7, 2005)

T_R_Oglodyte said:
			
		

> In April you have a good chance of being able to catch a desert springtime bloom. I would inquire about where bloom might be occurring, then plan my route accordingly, looking at areas such as the Mojave National Preserve, Joshua Tree National Park, or Anza-Borrego.
> 
> Even if there isn't a bloom, some of those areas might be worth visiting.
> 
> ...


 
Great updates here:

http://www.desertusa.com/wildflo/ca.html

Last year was spectacular.

Mt. Palomar is interesting too.  You will be busy in CA.


----------



## BarCol (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Dori - when are you in California in April?? As we will be there (and staying at one we own ...David is sooo excited about that) from April 28 through May 5 - driving from Sedona to CA on Friday the 28th....

Regards,


----------



## Dori (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi Barb,

We will drive from LV to Lawrence Welk for the week of April 29-May 6, then back to LV for a few days before flying home.  Are you staying at Aquamarine?

I have printed out all the wonderful suggestions for mapping out our drive to California.

Dori


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 13, 2005)

I have driven that route probably 40 or 50 times over the years. Personally, I think that it is one of the most boring drives you will ever see. I would just drive straight through from Las Vegas to Escondidio on I-15. The other places mentioned are really out of the way. It would make no sense at all to go out of your way to Mt. Palomar. It is just as easy to visit there from Escondidio. I live in Murrieta which is in the Temecula Valley. However I wouldn't stop here as we are only 30 minutes north of the LW resort in Escondidio. Actually the resort is not right in Escondido but is north of it right next to I-15. You can do Mt. Palomar and the Temecula Valley as an easy day trip. You will be much too late in the year for the wild flowers.

It takes us about 3.5 hours so it would take you about 4 - 4.5 hrs. depending on traffic and how fast you drive. You can drive 75-80 MPH with no problems. It looks like you will be driving on Saturday which is the best day of the week. You can take I-215 but I don't recommend it even though it is about 7 miles shorter as it is slower than I-15.


----------



## Trooperal (Jan 11, 2006)

*Vegas to Welk Resort*



			
				Dori said:
			
		

> .
> 
> TIA
> 
> Dori



We own at Welk and at Marriott desert Springs in Palm Desert. We often drive from Vegas to Palm Springs/Desert via backroads through Cima, 29 Palms, etc. Two lane roads no traffic, lots of great topography. No gas, no stores until 29 Palms, but a very cool ride. From Palm springs over the mountains to Temecula and Escondido area is also a pretty drive. Numerous options as to route. 4-5 hours Vegas to Palm Desert, a couple more from PD to Temecula and 15 minutes south on 215 to Welk resort. Any questions, email me.


----------



## ysr_racer (Jan 11, 2006)

The Mad Greek in Baker?


----------

